# Ikan Koi > Do It Your Self >  Sieve sederhana, menggunakan SCREE N sablon

## mrliauw

Dengan banyaknya informasi di forum tercinta KOIS, (Thanks om Awal!)  http://www.koi-s.org/showthread.php?...om-Batam/page5 ) maka saya mencoba membuat sieve sederhana dari bahan screen sablon.
Harapan saya sieve ini bisa membantu kerja mechanical filter (vortex+brush) dengan memisahkan butiran halus yang masih terus lolos.
Namun mengenai maintenance, keandalan dan 'umur pakai' sieve ini saya cuma bisa berharap mode ON  ::  
Mohon masukan dari para suhu dan senior..

Ini gambar sieve baru ditaruh, masih bersih..


Dan ini setelah 5 jam kemudian..


Saya akan update lagi perkembangannya nanti, thanks..

----------


## bolukukus

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AsfenvV

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## neutokoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Silent_Forest

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrliauw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrliauw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrliauw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrliauw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Silent_Forest

Om kalau di perhatikan dengan model seperti ini kotoran yang sudah tersaring seperti nya bisa keluar lagi ya karena rambatan air, bagaimana kalau screen nya di buat berbentuk box aja agar ada penahan untuk kotoran yang terbawa rambatan, sehingga kotoran yang melewati screen tidak kembali lagi ke kolam, sudut kemiringan yang om buat seperti nya sudah bagus, kalau terlalu miring takut nya arus rambatan air menjadi lebih cepat, sehingga penyaringan kurang berjalan secara maksimal

----------


## bolukukus

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bolukukus

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrliauw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mobyj

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mobyj

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mobyj

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bubeng4848

Om Liauw , belin bahan sieve nya dimana and berapa harga per m?
Thanks

Salam

----------


## mrliauw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bubeng4848

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrliauw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bubeng4848

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrliauw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Kempinskoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yudd

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrliauw

> yg pipa disebelah kanan air dr mana om lim?
> air baru?


Om Yudd.. Itu air kotor dari surface skimmer di kolam om..

@om Harry.. Thanks om, penjelasannya mantab!
Jika lumut yg membusuk berkurang, maka ammonia juga akan berkurang ya om?
Alhasil air dan ikannya akan lebih sehat neh..
Jadi dapat dua hasil, kolam jadi lebih jernih (Anak saya bilang ikannya bisa di'zoom')
Dan salah satu penyebab ammonia bisa diberantas..

@om Harry lagi..  :: 
Jika rontokan lumut ini normal terjadi di kolam, maka bagaimana cara menangkapnya selain dg sieve om?

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrliauw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrliauw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fayzacantik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrliauw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bolukukus

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobo

Om SB, 
up date lagi om penasaran dengan air yang ada dikolam ?
dan request cara pembuatannya sehingga bisa dicontoh  ::  ?

terima kasih om

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrliauw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Silent_Forest

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrliauw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrliauw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bubeng4848

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bubeng4848

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## neutokoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrliauw

> Waduh saya terlanjur udah pesen tuch kain screennya . yg saya beli ukurannya adalah yg 120T. YG Om Liauw pake yg ukuran berapa..? Rencana saya sieve ini saya taruh dibagian dalam dari tempat baliknya air ke kolam.
> 
> Thanks


Om bubeng, gak apa-apa dicoba aja om.. Namanya juga pembelajaran
Pagi tadi saya coba bersihkan lagi screen saya yg mampet, hanya kali ini tidak disemprot melainkan disikat !  :: 
Pakai sikat plastik yang buat nyuci baju..
Hasilnya cukup lumayan, mungkin gak sampai full recovery kayak baru tapi 80 persen lah..
Will update later..!
Thanks

PS: Ukuran screen nya akan saya lihat nanti om, mdh2an bisa terbaca.. Yg di tepi screen itu kan?

----------


## bobo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bubeng4848

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bubeng4848

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## subhan_haris

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mochi9009

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrliauw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mochi9009

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mochi9009

> @om mochi...........clogging akan tetap terjadi om....walau air deras (asumsi = tekanan besar)......


WIckkk.. pake air deras pun clogging om? jdnya pake apaan yah?

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jhannes

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrliauw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jhannes

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mochi9009

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrliauw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

> Om grinkz01, pada sieve ini air yang jatuh ke screen adalah luberan /overflow dari atas dan saat beroperasi level air jauh di bawah screen. Dengan demikian rasanya pompa tidak berpengaruh apapun terhadap kemampuan sieve.. Maaf kalao salah.


om liaw........thanks atas koreksiny, setelah diperhatikan dgn detil  memang benar bahwa collect tank yg dibawah sieve ini letaknya cukup jauh  dari sieve dan hampir tdk mungkin bahwa chamber ini akan penuh shg ada  air yang sulit menembus sieve kalau tdk dibantu oleh pump........maaf  semua kalao info saya sebelumnya salah.

Hanya kalau misal chamber ini agak penuh (misal flow pompa tdk berimbang  dgn inlet flow-nya) maka bisa jadi chamber ini akan penuh air  ........... walau kemungkinan-nya amat sangat tipis.

So, in final word, cetus sieve ini tdk-lah berbeda dgn apa yang om liaw lakukan.....sama persis kok.

----------


## mrliauw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jhannes

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrliauw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koilvr

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yaniesbe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waterdecor_support

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waterdecor_support

Jaminan air bersih sebagai mekanis filter dengan cetus screen sieve....

----------


## aaoded

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aaoded

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawanwae

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## b0rn2killll

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waterdecor_support

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waterdecor_support

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Wih mantapp money back guarantee

----------


## waterdecor_support

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aaoded

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waterdecor_support

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aaoded

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aaoded

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rama ghaly putranto

Seperti kata suhu han, barang bagus gak perlu promosi..... 
msh backwash tiap hari.... haduh.... mau seneng pelihara ikan jadi malah di kerjain ikan 
beda cerita kalo suhu dony lesmana, wong kolamnya ada yg urus y koh hahahahahaha

----------


## aaoded

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rama ghaly putranto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rama ghaly putranto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aaoded

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

> Seperti kata suhu han, barang bagus gak perlu promosi..... 
> msh backwash tiap hari.... haduh.... mau seneng pelihara ikan jadi malah di kerjain ikan 
> beda cerita kalo suhu dony lesmana, wong kolamnya ada yg urus y koh hahahahahaha


waduh saya bukan suhu om...ikan pas2an aja kok




> Hahaha..bisa aja nih..
> Sy yakin rekan2 di forum ini adalah orang2 yg baik..yg pd saat melakukan kesalahan, setelah menemukan solusinya, segera berbagi di forum ini berdasarkan tanggung jawab moral yang dimilikinya, dengan harapan agar rekan2 yg lain tidak mengalami kesalahan yg sama..
> Jujur saja, sy pribadi banyak mendapatkan ilmu dr informasi dan pengalaman rekan2 yg berkenan berbagi di forum ini, walaupun sampai saat ini msh jatuh bangun dlm menekuni hobby ini..belajar terus tp ga lulus2..hahaha..
> Om han, nanti mohon izin belajar sistem filtrasi di kolam om ya, biar tambah pinter nih..


lah bener loh tempo hari ampir g beli tuh android kalo ga dikasi info sama om ed...ga cocok buat yg sering keluar kota hehehe
izin ga diberikan karena level saya junior om ed... :Biggrin1: 
ada jg kebalik kali...kalo sharing boleh lah kadang2 yg nubie punya banyak info baru soalnya hehehe




> Ga gitu2 amat om.... hahaha...  pointnya pake rdf juga ternyata perlu maintanance , jd jg ga bener pake erdeep free mainranance... bahkan kl otaknya kurang kyk saya ga berani pake, tkt ga ngerti... hahaha....
> 
> cetus ? Bgs sesuai fungsinya, tp dibilamg jaminana air bersih ???  Bersih darimana nihhhh ???  Saya pake yg 200 micron , cukup ok lah dgn bantuan dakron
> 
> Buat para dealer please jgn terlalu over promotion , yg real2 aja , krn susah mengobati expectasi yg terlalu tinggi... mending sesuai fakta aja.. customer puas, dealer bahagia...


setuju banget om don yg wajar2 aja semua ada plus minus...dan cocok2an ke setiap orang ga bs di pukul rata




> kolam om han sempurna om.... sayang ikannya tdk sempurna... hahaha


ngeledek aja terus...emang ga liat tiap 6 bln kolam gg renov trus 
traktir dong uang makelar ga jadi masuk... :Whip:

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aaoded

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aaoded

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aaoded

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DTm

Nah itu resikonya jd orang top banyak fansnya :Becky:  :Peace:  :Thumb:

----------


## DTm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ady

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Wkwkwkwk kayak dufan aja

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## b0rn2killll

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## b0rn2killll

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## b0rn2killll

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Huss moles ko masa jadi gosok wkkwkwkwkwk

----------

